# A quickie



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I was in the mood to do something quick and simple yesterday so I decided to cut up some Teak off-cuts that I had been given and make a pen, which I haven't done for a while. The only reason for showing it is in case there are any beginners looking in who would like to see how easy pen making is.
I used a couple of coats of Shellac for the first time and am not impressed, my usual coat of Shellawax whilst spinning gives me a superior and faster finish.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice one, Harry! How does the teak turn?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry Harry

You have been working to long with wood (timber) you forgot what a *"**quickie " is 





=========
*


harrysin said:


> I was in the mood to do something quick and simple yesterday so I decided to cut up some Teak off-cuts that I had been given and make a pen, which I haven't done for a while. The only reason for showing it is in case there are any beginners looking in who would like to see how easy pen making is.
> I used a couple of coats of Shellac for the first time and am not impressed, my usual coat of Shellawax whilst spinning gives me a superior and faster finish.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks George, it turns like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I still have my long term memory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice pen Harry but you say your not impressed with how shellac finish looks, I believe you say. Two coats of shellac isn't going to do the job for you. You want to cut the shellac for a fast coat or two to seal the wood. In the case of Teak wood you need to seal in the natural occuring oil in teak. After a wash coat that has been deluted you can start putting on straight coats of shellac. Takes longer but will outlast most other finishes as long as they don't get water on the shellac, so I put on coat of varnish. Don't use var on the shellac unless it is dewaxed shellac. Mitch


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Harry,

Nice job on the tear drop pen and use of Teak wood. I noticed that you were not impressed with the shellac finish. Have you tried the BLO and CA glue combination as a finish yet? It works very well and is super durable. Russ Fairfield has the process posted on his web site if you are interested.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

When I had my lathe it sat and I would wonder, what am I going to turn. I decided to sell it to make more room, it was the toy I used the least. (hardly at all) 

I then joined this forum, and found a whole new world, and the lathe was part of the "new world". I admire the projects you and others have created with a lathe, and the creative part of me now sees just what can be done. Hind-sight is always 20/20.

As usual a great job, and of course great photos.   I tried to turn a pipe once out of Teak, and found the wood to be very dense and hard to turn. (my lack of knowledge) My project ended up in dust. It was not very pretty.

You did a great job! When we get in our senior years a lot of things become "quickies", but as you say "the long term memory works" it just takes time to remember where we stored the information. 

Have a great day


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks a heap guys. Regarding Shellac, not only am I impatient and so prefer quick coats like Shallawax or lacquer but so long as the finish outlasts me, don't forget I'm coming up for 75, I'm not bothered, perhaps if my finishes wear, they might be mistaken for valuable antiques by a short sighted valuer on Antiques Roadshow!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry great looking pen. I wouldn't worry about the shellac. When it wears the natural oils from your finger will give it a great looking patina. I normally use lacquer or straight CA (no blo) or Enduro sanding sealer then followed by Enduro poly. That makes for a nice, hard finish. Takes a little longer but like I say gives a nice finish. It can be gotten from Ernie at Bear Tooth Woods. On the CA (Super Glue) I use thin for the first coat and then follow that with a 2 or 3 coats of thick. 600 grit light sanding between coats. Last coat after it is dry is micromeshed and then buffed. As Bob said Russ has a tutorial on his website on how to apply it. Go down to CA as a finish.

http://www.woodturnerruss.com/FSOriginal4.html


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Harry great pen, speak to you real soon.
Cheers
Pete


----------

